# IdoloMantis eyes



## NytOwl (Mar 26, 2022)

* Hi all i just got IdoloMantis a few days ago n 1 them molted but i just noticed when i went take a pic hes these little bubble things on his eyes.. Am new to forums n dont know how put on a pic so u can see n advice me *


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 26, 2022)

Well if you take a picture on your phone and then go to the website, you can upload a photo straight from your phone when you press attach files.

Have you ever owned a praying mantis before? How experienced are you with praying mantises? The _Idolomantis_ is a species for experienced handlers and required a lot of research as well. They're a finicky species and things can quickly go south if you do not have the proper experience.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 26, 2022)

You can use a site like https://postimages.org/ and link the pic to the forum.


----------

